# Sabrina Salerno ("Boys") 26x



## redstar (11 März 2010)

Erinnert sich sonst noch jemand an die heißeste Sängerin der 80er? Wie fandet Ihr sie damals?


----------



## Katzun (11 März 2010)

ich kenn sie noch, wusste garnicht das es so heiße bilder von ihr gibt:thumbup:

:thx:

p.s. habe die bilder neu auf www.imagevenue.com hochgeladen, imageshack ist bei uns verboten.


----------



## General (11 März 2010)

fürs 80ziger Girl


----------



## Tokko (11 März 2010)

Sagt mir was.

Danke für die pralle Sabrina.


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2010)

Sehr prall


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2010)

Klasse Scans der netten Sabrina :thx: dir


----------

